# some Phal. amboinensis



## Martin (Dec 3, 2011)

Would like to show some different types of Phal. amboinensis:

"common" type:




Phalaenopsis amboinensis von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis amboinensis von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis amboinensis von epicphals auf Flickr

f. flavida:




Phalaenopsis amboinensis von epicphals auf Flickr

f. flava:




Phalaenopsis amboinensis f. flava von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis amboinensis f. flava von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis amboinensis f. flava von epicphals auf Flickr


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice flowers and pics, I like the flava, wonderful plant
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Shiva (Dec 3, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> Very nice flowers and pics, I like the flava, wonderful plant
> Best regards, Gina



Same here!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2011)

So gorgeous plants and blooms!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 3, 2011)

They are all very nice! I like the flava best.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2011)

Love them all, but especially the first one and the flava.


----------



## valenzino (Dec 4, 2011)

Your Phals are Fantastic as usual!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2011)

Bravo, all nicely grown and magnificent flowering!!!! Are all of them mounted? Any growing tip? Jean


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 4, 2011)

i'm so jealous!


----------



## Marc (Dec 4, 2011)

You have a very well grown f. flava, but i like the flowers of the f. flavida the most.

But well done on all of them!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 7, 2011)

You have too many! :drool: :drool: Gorgeous all of them.. :clap: :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2011)

:drool::drool::clap::clap::drool::drool:


----------



## Martin (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your comments! 




JeanLux said:


> Bravo, all nicely grown and magnificent flowering!!!! Are all of them mounted? Any growing tip? Jean



yes, all of them are mounted. But I think it isn't a problem to grow them potted as well. They are growing in a warm greenhouse. I water every day during summer and over winter just all 2 or 3 days. I think they are not difficult growers.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2011)

Martin said:


> ...
> yes, all of them are mounted. But I think it isn't a problem to grow them potted as well. They are growing in a warm greenhouse. I water every day during summer and over winter just all 2 or 3 days. I think they are not difficult growers.



Vielen Dank!!! Jean


----------



## e-spice (Dec 8, 2011)

All are nice but that flava is great!


----------

